# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Αναπαραγωγή ιθαγενών εκτροφής >  Προσπάθεια αναπαραγωγής 2012.

## Γιάννης Χαλκίδα

Αφου εβαλε υλικο ο καλος μου φιλος Γιωργος(lovecarduelis), βαζω κι εγω καποια βιντεο τραβηγμενα περιπου ενα μηνα πριν, οταν και ξεκινησαν τα πουλια.



















Ο Δημητρης(jk) θα με κραξει βεβαια γιατι δεν εχω αρκετες πρασιναδες μεσα στις κλουβες
 :Love0040:

----------


## jk21

.... και μενα που ειχανε  ::  ::  

επι της ουσιας .εχεις μεταλλαγμενες και major .οπως λεει και ενας καλος μου φιλος με το ιδιο ονομα και επωνυμο με σενα   ::  οι balcanica για τις οποιες συνηθως μιλω για πρασιναδες ειναι αλλο πραγμα  :wink: 

καλες γεννες καλε μου φιλε !!!

----------


## orion

τέλεια... καλή συνέχεια  :Party0038:

----------


## Γιάννης Χαλκίδα

Σ ευχαριστω Δημητρη!!

Πρασιναδες ομως τρωνε...εποχιακες!

----------


## mitsman

Γιαννη να τα χαιρεσαι!!! με τις συνθηκες διαβιωσης που τους προσφερεις αξίζεις πραγματικα τα καλυτερα και στα ευχομαι!

----------


## Lovecarduelis

Γιάνναρε καλή επιτυχία και από εδώ φίλε!!
Αν μου λέγανε τι θα προτιμούσες να πήγαινες εσύ καλά φέτος στην αναπαραγωγική σεζόν η ο Γιάννης
θα έλεγα χωρίς να υπερβάλλω καθόλου, ότι θα προτιμούσα να πήγαινε ο Γιάννης καλύτερα!
Είναι πολύ σοβαρή προσπάθεια που καταβάλλει ο Γιάννης και του αξίζουν τα καλύτερα!

----------


## jk21

εγω θα προτιμουσα να πανε καλα ολοι οσοι αγαπουν πραγματικα τα πουλια αυτα και μεσα σε αυτα ειστε και οι δυο σας κυριε lovegarduelis

----------


## Γιάννης Χαλκίδα

Να ειστε ολοι καλα!!

Γιωργο, ετσι οπως τα εχω καταφερει, θελει πολλη δουλεια....!
Θελω μονο 1-1/2 ωρα την ημερα μονο για να ταισω και να αλλαξω νερα...
Αν βαλω καθαριοτητα,φωλιες,νηματα-μαμβακια στα τελειωματα, χωρισμα αρσενικων,...και τοσα αλλα...αφηστε τα.
Εχω και τα καναρινια, που οσο και να εβγαζα τα αυγα, εχω παρει ηδη πανω απο 30 μικρα!
Τεραστια η κουραση, αλλα αυτες οι ψυχουλες σε αποζημειωνουν με την παρουσια τους και δινονταν νεα ζωη(ΜΑΓΕΙΑ)!

Ευχομαι καλη συνεχεια σε ολους!!!!!!!

Υγ. Γιωργο(Lovecarduelis), ειπες μεγαλη κουβεντα φιλε! Ο καθενας απο εμας κανει την προσπαθεια του κι οταν την κανει σωστα του αξιζουν τα καλλιτερα...! Εγω εκανα ενα ανοιγμα, αλλα δεν ξερω αν μπορω να ανταπεξελθω λογω χρονου...
Εσυ με πιο ελεγχομενα(λιγοτερα) ζευγαρια, μπορεις να πας καλυτερα!
Προς το παρον τα καταφερνω με καταθεση ψυχης. Ειναι πολυ απαιτητικο πουλι η καρδερινα και χρειαζεται συνεχως παρατηρηση!!
Αυτα τα πουλια σου "μιλανε", αρκει να μπορεις να ακουσεις...!
Και δεν ειναι καθολου ευαισθητα. Ειναι πολυ απαιτητικα γιατι εχουν χαρακτηρα!!

----------


## Γιάννης Χαλκίδα

Τα πιο αναπτυγμενα μου μωρα 



Και μερικες φωτογραφιες:

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us













Τα ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ πουλια εκτροφης ειναι πολυ πολυ ευκολα στην αναπαραγωγη τους!!!
Αν καποια στιγμη "δουλεψετε" με αυτα, τοτε τα αγρια θα τα απολαμβανετε ΜΟΝΟ και για ΠΑΝΤΑ εκει που ανηκουν....στη ΦΥΣΗ!!!!!!

Φιλικα.

----------


## jk21

Να τα χαιρεσαι Γιαννη ! ενα μεγαλο μπραβο για την προσπαθεια σου !!!

----------


## Γιάννης Χαλκίδα

Ευχαριστω πολυ Δημητρη!!!
Προσπαθω να σε πεισω να εκτρεφεις καρδερινες εκτροφης...!
Τι αλλο πρεπει να κανω επιτελους?? χαχαχα

----------


## δημητρα

τελεια, καλη συνεχεια με πολλα και γερα πουλια

----------


## vicky_ath

Πανέμορφα!!!! Μπράβο Γιάννη!! Να τα χαίρεσαι!!!

----------


## PAIANAS

Άστονε μωρέ Γιάννη ...αυτός είναι μόνο για κινόα ,φάβα,αλόε βέρα ....δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι θέλει και μπλέκεται με τα πουλιά ...

----------


## jk21

τωρα εν μεσω τοσο ομορφων εικονων και βιντεο να λεμε για του jk τις εμμονες ... 
για μενα η προσπαθεια εκτροφης της καρδερινας απο τον καθενα ατομικα δεν ειναι ξεχωρη αλλα μερος της συνολικης για ενα ειδος που ακομα δεν μπορουμε να πουμε οτι υπαρχει σταθεροποιημενη εκτροφη .και να μην ειναι ετσι ,ετσι επρεπε να ειναι .μερος αυτης της προσπαθειας νοιωθω οτι ειμαι και γω.στο βαθμο που μπορω.ειτε στον χωρο μου υπαρχουν αυτα τα πουλια ειτε οχι .ειτε γεννησουν ειτε οχι .ειτε εχω στο μελλον καποια ζευγαρια ειτε οχι .πχ εγω οσο και να ηθελα να εχω εγκαταστασεις αξιες αυτων των πουλιων δεν μπορω να εχω αυτες που καποιοι φιλοι μου με κοινα πιστευω ισως να μπορουν να εχουν .ειτε τους μεταδωσα τα πιστευω αυτα ,ειτε εβαλα ταα δικα μου στα υπαρχοντα δικα τους διπλα και τα στηριξα ,ειναι σαν να εκτρεφω μαζι τους .οσο οι καρδερινες φιλων μου (γνωστων μου και αγνωστων ) δεν πινουν περισσοτερα << προληπτικα >>  φαρμακα απο οτι πχ πινουν βιταμινες ,ειναι σαν να εκτρεφω μαζι τους .οσο οι φιλοι (γνωστοι ή αγνωστοι ) προσπαθουν να συνεχισουν την οποια εκτροφη τους με πουλια γεννημενα μονο σε κλουβι και δεν εισαγουν ΟΥΤΕ ΕΝΑ ΝΕΟ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΦΥΣΗ , τοτε ναι ΕΚΤΡΕΦΩ ΜΑΖΙ ΤΟΥς !!!

----------


## orion

Τα λόγια είναι περιττά... μπράβο!

----------


## antoninio

οτι και να πουμε ειναι λιγο..δεν θα σταθω στις καρδερινες μονο αλλα και στον χωρο που εχεις..το εκτροφειο σου γενικα..καλη συνεχεια..

----------


## lagreco69

Γιαννη ειναι ολα!! απλα υπεροχα!!! εχεις ριξει πολυ μερακι συγχαρητηρια σου ευχομαι τα καλυτερα!!!

----------


## Γιάννης Χαλκίδα

Σας ευχαριστω ολους για τα καλα σας λογια!!!

----------


## οδυσσέας

Γιάννη περιμένουμε και την φετινή σου αναπαραγωγική χρονιά.  ::  :Love0030:

----------


## Gardelius

*Καλημερα!!! Γιαννη, εγω θα περιμενω εναγωνιως!!!!!!!*  :Happy0159:

----------


## Γιάννης Χαλκίδα

Περυσι ηταν καλα τα πραγματα καθως ειχαμε βαρυ χειμωνα.Πολλα κρυα και χιονοπτωσεις που βοηθησαν ωστε στα μεσα του Μαρτη να εχω φωλιες!
Εφετος με προβληματιζει πολυ γιατι στην ουσια εχουμε ενα μονιμο φθινοπωρο....?!
Τα πουλια ειναι σχεδον ολα ετοιμα, αλλα δε θελω να τα ενωσω τοσο νωρις.
Τα κραταω με νυχια και δοντια....Τα αρσενικα ταιζονται μεταξυ τους (κανονικο ταισμα με τροφη κι οχι φιλακια) και τα θηλυκα τραβανε απο κανενα φτερακι το ενα απο τ αλλο και κανουν τη χαρακτηρηστικη κινηση με το τιναγμα των φτερων!!
Περιεργος ο καιρος εφετος κι αρχιζω να ανησυχω.

----------


## mitsman

Εμενα Γιαννη πυρωσαν οι θηλυκες καρδερινες και οι αρσενικες ειναι στον κοσμο τους..... πως το καταφερα αυτο????????

----------


## jk21

Γιαννη επειδη ξερω οτι εχεις τρελα με το θεμα προγνωση καιρου ,το χεις ψαξει για ανεπισημη μακροπροθεσμη προγνωση με τα μερομηνια;

----------


## Γιάννης Χαλκίδα

Δημητρη (mitsman), δεν ξερω περιεργο μου φαινεται....?Κανεις κατι διαφορετικο στα αρσενικα απ οτι στα θηλυκα?
Αν θελεις τη γνωμη μου, πιο χρησιμο ειναι να ειναι πυρωμενα τα αρσενικα!!

Δημητρη (jk), κατι φαινοταν για τελη τοτ μηνα-αρχες Μαρτη ,δλδ μια σημαντικη ψυχρη εισβολη που θα ισσορροπουσε λιγακι το χειμωνα(δεν ηταν χειμωνας αυτος), αλλα πλεον ειναι 70-30 κατα αυτου...Αυτο σημαινει οτι ετοιμαζομαστε για τα καλα να μπει η Ανοιξη (70%). Εφετος ειχε εμμονη ο χειμωνας με τη Δ-ΒΔ Ευρωπη.Τα μερομηνια τα σεβομαι ως παραδοσεις των Ελληνων, αλλα δεν τα ασπαζομαι....Πληροφοριακα επεσαν στο 95% εξω εφετος!

----------


## mitsman

Δεν κανω τιποτα απολυτως διαφορετικο.... τι να πω???? θα δειξει ο καιρος τι εχω κανει!

----------


## οδυσσέας

Γιαννη ολα τα πουλια τα εχεις στην ταρατσα η εχεις και στο δωματιο καποια? απο διατροφη αυτη τι στιγμη τι δινεις?

----------


## Γιάννης Χαλκίδα

Καλημερα!
Ναι Κωστα, ολα τα πουλια ειναι σε εξωτερικη μοναδα.
Στο δωματιο βαζω για αναπαραγωγη μονο τα καναρινια.Τωρα κι αυτα ειναι εξω.
Εγω δυο μειγματα χρησιμοποιω ολο το χρονο Κωστα αναμειγμενα.Του Blattner για major και το Greg Cardellini Major .
To χειμωνα δινω 2 μερη Blattner κι 1 Greg Cardellini Major (το Blattner ειναι πιο βαρυ μειγμα) και την ανοιξη-καλοκαιρι το κανω 1 προς 1 ισως 1,20 προς 1 Greg Cardellini Major  - Blattner.

----------


## οδυσσέας

απο λαχανικα τι δινεις, αυγοτροφη τους βαζεις τωρα η αργοτερα?

----------


## Γιάννης Χαλκίδα

Καλημερα Κωστα!
Αυγοτροφη δινω ολο το χρονο!Απο Νοεμβριο μεχρι Ιανουαριο 3 μερες την εβδομαδα κι απο κει και περα καθε μερα.
Λαχανικα δινω μπροκολο και καροτο.Αυτη την εποχη ομως δινω στελαρια, σενεκιο και ζοχο!
Στην ουσια μπροκολο δινω Φθινοπωρο-Χειμωνα.

----------


## mitsman

Ποια αυγο τροφή δίνεις Γιάννη!;;

----------


## Lovecarduelis

Γιαννο αυτη η greg που λες ποιας εταιρειας ειναι;

----------


## jk21

Γιωργο ειναι εταιριας που ειναι και e shop ταυτοχρονα .Βαλε την ονομασια της τροφης στο google και θα την βρεις ανετα .

----------


## Γιάννης Χαλκίδα

Αυγοψωμο by jk! 
Γιωργο μια ειναι η συγκεκριμενη και την ξερεις....Ιταλικη!

----------


## Lovecarduelis

Οκ καταλαβα Γιαννη!

----------


## mitsman

> Αυγοψωμο by jk!


Πλατυ χαμογελο στα χειλη μου..... αλλα!!! 

κανεις καποια παραλλαγη??? ζωικη πρωτεινη δινεις?

----------


## οδυσσέας

> Αυγοψωμο by jk!


ηθελα απο καιρο να το θειξω αυτο το θεμα μετα απο την δηλωση σου οτι φτιαχνεις αυγοψωμο για 100 πουλια. 



> Ποιος καθεται και φτιαχνει αυγοψωμο για 100 πουλια που εχω??? Ξερεις τι ποσοτητες φτιαχνω??χααχαχ Ουτε φουρναρης να ημουν....




αυτό πάει σε αυτούς που λένε ότι οι μεγάλοι εκτροφείς και ιδιαίτερα καρδερίνας magor, δίνουν μόνο αυγοτροφή εμπορίου και ότι δεν κάθονται να φτιάξουν αυγοψωμο γιατί έχουν πολλά πουλιά.


*Αφού δεν θέλετε να ακούσετε τον jk η εμένα... τουλάχιστον ακούστε το Γιάννη.

----------


## jk21

ΟΔΥΣΣΕΑ δεν ειναι μονο ο Γιαννης που δινει αυγοψωμο  ,αλλα και αλλοι εκτροφεις με διακρισεις .Δικια μου ή δικια τους συνταγη .Αλλα το θεμα δεν ειναι να κανουν ολο και περισσοτεροι αυγοψωμα .... το θεμα ειναι να πεισθουν καποιοι ειτε να αποδειξουν οτι οι ετοιμες αυγοτροφες εχουν ποιοτικα συστατικα (ασχετο αν οπως λενε τα κρυβουν μεσα στις λεξεις bakery products ... )  ή να τις κανουν να εχουν ! εγω εκει κυρια στοχευω : να βελτιωθουν οι ετοιμες που αγοραζει η μεγαλη μαζα .Αν δεν γινει ... και αυτη η μεγαλη μαζα αργα ή γρηγορα ,θα φορεσει για 5-10 λεπτα << ποδια >> και θα μας ακολουθησει !

----------


## Γιάννης Χαλκίδα

Η πρωτεινη που εχει το αυγοψωμο+τα φεσκοβρασμενα αυγα που βαζω σε αυτη ειναι υπερ-αρκετη!
Συμπληρωματικα και μονο οταν ταιζουν μικρα, προσθετω κατεψυγμενα σκουληκια.
Δεν κανω ΚΑΜΙΑ παραλλαγη!!

----------


## οδυσσέας

> Γιαννο αυτη η greg που λες ποιας εταιρειας ειναι;


εσυ Γιωργο ποιο μειγμα δινεις?

----------


## Lovecarduelis

Κωστα ταιζω ολο τον χρονο το μειγμα blattner, επισης μονιμα στις αυγοθηκες νιζερ, κια και αγκαθι Μαριας. Αυγοτροφη τωρα προσπαθω να κοψω σταδιακα τελειως την raggio di sole, μιας και ταιζω εδω και 3 μηνες περιπου πατε Φουμαγκαλι. Απο την αλλη εβδομαδα θα ξεκινησω να φτιαχνω και μια απο τις αυγοτροφες του jk, ωστε στα ταισματα μετεπειτα να την μαθουν και να εχω και αλλη μια επιλογη.

----------


## jk21

Γιωργο  δινεις σκετο blattner ; στο διαδικτυο υπαρχει αυτο το μιγμα ως blattner ,που ακολουθει πιο κατω

http://www.versele-laga.com/Nutri/Nu...=6879&pro=5129

*BLATTNER
Thistle seed Spruce seed German thistle seed Lettuce seed Chicory seed Sesame seed Evening primrose Perilla seed white Wild seeds Grass seed*


δινεις καποιο αλλο .αν ναι υπαρχει σε αυτο τον καταλογο;

http://www.blattner-heimtierfutter.de/index.php


* 



*

----------


## Lovecarduelis

Το μειγμα του πρωτου λινκ ταιζω.

----------


## jk21

μου φαινεται λιγο βαρυ σε λιπαρα ,αλλα αν το τρωνε χωρις να παχαινουν (καρδερινες ειναι αυτες ... με μεταβολισμο αινιγμα )  ....

----------


## οδυσσέας

> Κωστα ταιζω ολο τον χρονο το μειγμα blattner, επισης μονιμα στις αυγοθηκες νιζερ, κια και αγκαθι Μαριας. Αυγοτροφη τωρα προσπαθω να κοψω σταδιακα τελειως την raggio di sole, μιας και ταιζω εδω και 3 μηνες περιπου πατε Φουμαγκαλι. Απο την αλλη εβδομαδα θα ξεκινησω να φτιαχνω και μια απο τις αυγοτροφες του jk, ωστε στα ταισματα μετεπειτα να την μαθουν και να εχω και αλλη μια επιλογη.


 τι σε εκανε να διαλεξεις το πατε  Φουμαγκαλι? ειναι ευκολο στο να το φτιαξεις?

----------


## Lovecarduelis

Η άποψη δύο φίλων μου με ώθησε. Ο ένας από τους 2 είχε "ανακαλύψει" το συγκεκριμένο πατέ και το έδινε κατά κόρον στα πουλιά του, κυρίως όταν είχε νεοσσούς.
Είναι πολύ εύπεπτη και  μαλακιά τροφή που ενδείκνυται και βοηθάει κυρίως τις πρώτες μέρες των νεοσσών. Σε εμένα είναι σχεδόν αποδεκτή από όλα τα πουλιά μου.
Καλά για καναρίνια δεν συζητάω, την γλείφουν! Επίσης και τα red siskin. Στα μέιτζορ υπάρχουν κανά δύο πουλιά που δεν την τιμάνε ιδιαίτερα.
Στο να το φτιάξεις είναι πανεύκολο και με πολύ λίγα υλικά. Γάλα εβαπορέ μισό μισό με νερό, σιμιγδάλι ψιλό, αυγό και μέλι.

----------

